# Whew!!!!



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

Just had my 9 month old puppy Penhip'd today and his hips look fantastic! She thinks he will be around a .30 which would put him in the 90% for my breed. She also took OFA type xrays (although I am not preliming him) and she said she would not have been surprised if he would have come back as an excellent! Even though Pennhip is kosher at this age, I am going to have him OFA'd at 2 years since I want to do elbows as well. 

Considering I took a chance on this pup since the parents were not tested, I have dodged the bullet so far - Sinjin is PRA (Progressive Retinal Atrophy) clear, bi-lateral hearing, and hips look decent. Here is hoping the elbows look good as well


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ingrid Rosenquist said:


> Just had my 9 month old puppy Penhip'd today and his hips look fantastic! She thinks he will be around a .30 which would put him in the 90% for my breed. She also took OFA type xrays (although I am not preliming him) and she said she would not have been surprised if he would have come back as an excellent! Even though Pennhip is kosher at this age, I am going to have him OFA'd at 2 years since I want to do elbows as well.
> 
> Considering I took a chance on this pup since the parents were not tested, I have dodged the bullet so far - Sinjin is PRA (Progressive Retinal Atrophy) clear, bi-lateral hearing, and hips look decent. Here is hoping the elbows look good as well


WHAT A RELIEF! Whew is right, and I'm happy for you.


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Connie! 

I just got back his "official" results from Pennhip and they are .36/.32 which puts him as having better hips than 90% of the ACDs tested


----------

